# FAO: Brian Cross



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Brian 
Just wanted to say a big thanks for your help last week when we visited the Service Centre.
I have sent Simon a PM about the water system and will write to you later .
Best Wishes 
Chris Steel


----------

